# [PPOTW] Do you keep, trade, or sell your games?



## T-hug (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry I'm a bit late this week so haven't put much thought into the poll!
When you have completed a game, do you keep trade or sell it?
Let us know in the comments!

 Previous Week - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Trade, cause all games worth $25 if used and $50 if new here.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 7, 2013)

I used to keep them all years ago but now I only keep rare and collector's editions that I think will be worth a lot of cash for when my son is my age.
I very rarely buy on release day now and if I do, I finish a game quickly and ebay it usually getting back most of money, or sometimes a bit more towards the next game.
Doing this, one full price retail release day game becomes 6 or 7 games via buying and selling on ebay!


----------



## ßleck (Oct 7, 2013)

I just keep all my games... I can't throw them away. They become like family to me.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 7, 2013)

No voting option for me as i do both depending on the game.

If it's a game i really enjoyed playing then i'll keep, otherwise i'll either give away or sell/ part exchange.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2013)

I recall a similar thread but hey.

Post my being about 14 I usually keep all my games unless I trade/give them to a friend, having younger siblings means games tend to evaporate at a rate faster that physics might dictate.

I will quite happily buy from those wishing to trade or sell their games though and will frequent shops that do this. As some others seem to find it odd I have no issues with buying from said shops as a gift either.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Oct 7, 2013)

Keep. Selling a game feels like losing a family member to me. Plus, they look good on the shelf. And, I like to have them and install them when I want to play rather than wait days for them to download...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

I usually keep my games, I know that in the future I'll want to play again all of my games. the only games I could trade/sell would be old versions of upgraded games, like sports games(that I don't like anyway) and fighting games(I'm looking at you Street Fighter and Ark System Works) just to buy the upgraded version.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 7, 2013)

Depends on the game and my needs at the time. I have two categories of games on my shelf. There's one section for games that flat out aren't going anywhere ever if I have anything to say about it, the elite titles that I will replay many times and I would deem my collection incomplete without. Then there's the trade-in pile of games I've either finished or gotten bored of, these are available to trade in towards other projects or to sell for cash if the need arises. Most of the time time I manage to keep my budget balanced and so they are traded in at their higher value for new games, but whenever something unexpected like the water bill I got the other day being much higher than anticipated occurs, they're generally sold for cash instead. I'll only ever trade games from the Elites group in if 1) my need is truly dire, as in rent won't be paid unless I do or there's no food left, or 2) A superior version is available that makes the current model obsolete.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2013)

It, like my choice in diapers, depends.

Some games are worth keeping, and some games just aren't. If you're not going to play the game again and have no real attachment to it, might as well get all the value back that you can.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of mine are digital, the ones I buy physically tend to be special now. So i keep them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 7, 2013)

It really depends if I know that I'll be able to get the game easily down the road. So games like New Super Mario Bros. U and Pikmin 3 that I traded in, I know I can get easily again years from now (if thats how long it takes).

But games like The Last of Us, or perhaps even GTA5, might not be so easy.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 7, 2013)

Kept them until about 2 years ago, now I trade them online for other games. Just traded birth by sleep for arkham city and street fighter x tekken


----------



## Walker D (Oct 7, 2013)

I keep them ...but sometimes I give them to some friends...


----------



## Vipera (Oct 7, 2013)

////


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't get rid of my games. I bought them; they're mine. But I do have two exceptions: the first one was when I traded 5 games to GS so I could get Thor (which I loved). I only paid $3 for the brand new game. The second one was when I traded in my copy of the Green Lantern game for Captain America. That was a fucking mistake. That's my experience with trading: not fun.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mostly I keep my games, but I do occasionally sell the ones I really don't like for credit. It's probably been a year since I last sold a game, lol.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 7, 2013)

The only game that I've ever tried to trade in was Oblivion, only because I was planning to buy Oblivion GOTY. And EB Games told me they'd have to _charge_ me $1 if they were to accept it, so I was pretty much forced to keep it. Other than that, I have never traded in nor sold any of my games.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 8, 2013)

I usually keep my games since I don't really need the money. The only game I sold was D3 because I really didn't like it. Games I don't like I usually give away. The ones that I find decent or better make great dust collectors.


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Oct 8, 2013)

It is different per games, however I prefer Physical media and keep forever if the game is good enough.  However in most cases trade it or give it to a friend.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2013)

Keep them, of course.
I think only twice I sold any games (to buy more games/hardware, actually) but then I had a bit of a change of heart so I've decided to keep all the rest.



Actually, I'm surprised no one has posted and confessed to their pirate ways. Neither making a copy and reselling the original nor distributing copies you never really owned exactly fall just into the trade or sell categories although you kinda still keep them, too...
(not saying that I practice or condone these methods ... just commenting)

and not many of those currently 13 "other" voters have explained their stance.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't buy a game unless I intend on keeping it, the rest of them are pirated, argh. I even keep the pirated games.


----------



## Arizato (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm keeping as many games as possible. I want to share my experiences as a gamer with my future son/daughter should they be interested, especially all the great stories I've come to know and love. Stories which have helped me shape myself into the man I am today. That's why I would love my future children so see a part of that. Other than that I keep them because they mean something special to me. Every game has it's own memories, wether if it is of an old friend or just times where things felt easier.

I'll be a gamer forever!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2013)

Normally I would sell my games on ebay or here or to friends or something, but a majority of my recent game purchases have been digital the past few months, so I can't really say that anymore. And really, I think it'll stay that way from now on thanks to Steam sales and Humble Bundles and PS+. WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE DIGITAL GAMES??


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2013)

I keep me games.

I'd be foolish to trade in a limited collectors edition....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 8, 2013)

i say no to uncle gameshop. and he doesn't give me a buttfucking


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2013)

Arizato said:


> I'm keeping as many games as possible. I want to share my experiences as a gamer with my future son/daughter should they be interested, especially all the great stories I've come to know and love. Stories which have helped me shape myself into the man I am today. That's why I would love my future children so see a part of that.
> I'll be a gamer forever!


Emulation not an option?



DinohScene said:


> I'd be foolish to trade in a limited collectors edition....


What makes a limited* collectors edition worth any more than a normal pressing.

*I have issues with the term but I suppose as it is completely arbitrary so far as I know it can stay.




stanleyopar2000 said:


> i say no to uncle gameshop. and he doesn't give me a buttfucking


Gamestop is but one method by which to trade or sell your games.




Tom Bombadildo said:


> Normally I would sell my games on ebay or here or to friends or something, but a majority of my recent game purchases have been digital the past few months, so I can't really say that anymore. And really, I think it'll stay that way from now on thanks to Steam sales and Humble Bundles and PS+. WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE DIGITAL GAMES??



One day someone will slap one of the digital games companies upside the head and get them to allow resale of digital games. On that glorious day will things change?


----------



## nasune (Oct 8, 2013)

If I buy a game I'll keep it, the only exceptions are games that I've bought and didn't like (in which case I'll either sell or trade it).


----------



## Arizato (Oct 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Emulation not an option?



It can be an option. But it doesn't give me the same feeling. It should just be as simple as plugging the console in, putting the game in and play.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't like to sell or trade my games but because i am moving to canada, i can't bring all of my games/systems i am forced to do so


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2013)

I pretty much keep all of my games. The last time I sold my games was all the Final Fantasy games for the Wii and that was to get Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> What makes a limited* collectors edition worth any more than a normal pressing.
> 
> *I have issues with the term but I suppose as it is completely arbitrary so far as I know it can stay.


 
Getting a limited edition for 150 quid and then selling it on for 50-80 quid after you're done with it?
Waste of money and waste of collectors edition if you ask me.


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 8, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I just keep all my games... I can't throw them away. They become like family to me.


 
I know I also get keep my games with me because I just cant give them away


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Getting a limited edition for 150 quid and then selling it on for 50-80 quid after you're done with it?
> Waste of money and waste of collectors edition if you ask me.



Not the order of words I would have used but fair enough.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 8, 2013)

I try to keep them but sometimes I bundle several games I finished or didn't like and use it as credit for a new game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 9, 2013)

Some I keep forever, others I sell or trade. It really depends on the game.


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought something like 20 or 30 used NES games back in the game at one of those local game traders--so $1/$5 for a lot of them, back in the day.  Ended up selling back most of them back and in return bought a few NES and a few SNES game.  And then further traded Metroid 2 and Wing Commander - The Secret Missions for Super Metroid.  And that was about my end of any sort of selling/trading.   That's the rules of gambling, right?  You quit while you're ahead.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 10, 2013)

I had to pick other because while I keep them all now, back in the day I sold a lot of my NES, SNES, Genesis games. I wound up regretting that a lot. I think the last game I actually sold was WCW vs nWo on the N64, which I only sold because I got the far, far superior jap version, Virtual Prowrestling 64.

Sometimes I toy with the idea of parting with Suikoden 2 or Panzer Dragoon Saga, but I'm sure I'd wind up hating myself for doing so more than loving the money I'd get.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 10, 2013)

All over the show here these days! One thing I don't do now is sell them on - usually I'll keep, and if say xxx game I have on PS3 or 360 becomes free on PlayStation Plus then I'll give my copy away to friends/family. Also, having 2 lads who are both gamers is another reason to keep if they want to play the games. Recently I've gone more for digital content too - prefer my living room clean & clutter free rather than having racks of games, dvds etc...

Go back a few years though, and sure I didn't mind selling my copy of Panzer Dragoon Saga on for £123! And Cash Generator used to be a gold mine: I managed to buy 4 Saturn games for £1 once, one of them being Shining Force III which I promptly sold on ebay for about £50! (Got nearly £20 in total for the other 3 too!  )


----------



## user64 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was talking to an employee at my local EB games (the Canadian version of Gamestop, basically), and he was saying that Nintendo gamers tend to not sell their games as much, as Nintendo games tend to focus on gameplay rather than graphics and such, giving them higher value. In addition, if you release 1 Mario kart per platform, people are much less likely to sell it than if you release a game every year. This is why EB Games is less friendly with Nintendo than they are with Sony of Microsoft (i.e. they're not a Nintendo Zone), as the lion's share of their profits comes from trading rather than selling new games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 20, 2013)

Late, I know, but if I enjoy a game enough to beat it, or at least put many hours into it, I always keep it. After all, who knows when I might want to go back to an old favorite?

For this reason, if a game has been out for a while, I buy it used that way I can test it upon buying, and return it if I don't like it. If a game can't engage me within the first hour or two, then to me it's really not worth keeping. For this reason, I also only buy a very recent game if I feel pretty seriously confident that I'll at least somewhat enjoy it (that way I can buy it new and support the developer on their recent release).

And if I ever do want to get rid of a game that's too late to return, I generally just look for a friend who I think will like it and give it as a "just because" gift. I've never been in so much financial trouble that I've needed to sell my games, thank God.

Then of course, there are the games I never did care about, but picked up because they're cheap. For example, I picked up Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Grand Theft Auto III, two Legend of Spyro games, and Gears of War at a video shop recently, even though Gears of War was the only one I cared for,  because they were only $1 each. I figure if I care for any of those games, cool, I'll keep them. Otherwise, I'll sell them since I can still make a profit if I sell them for really cheap.


user64 said:


> I was talking to an employee at my local EB games (the Canadian version of Gamestop, basically), and he was saying that Nintendo gamers tend to not sell their games as much, as Nintendo games tend to focus on gameplay rather than graphics and such, giving them higher value. In addition, if you release 1 Mario kart per platform, people are much less likely to sell it than if you release a game every year. This is why EB Games is less friendly with Nintendo than they are with Sony of Microsoft (i.e. they're not a Nintendo Zone), as the lion's share of their profits comes from trading rather than selling new games.


Can't say I'm surprised. It's also probably why some Nintendo games can justify keeping a really high price even years after release.


----------

